# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  An inquiry

## Daniel C

-

----------


## JustGaara

That's an interesting hypothesis. Definitely interested to see how this works out.

I like cats because they don't require as much attention as dogs, but I like coffee because tea is gross lol.

----------


## L

I don't fit your theory wow dog and tea person here

----------


## Dill

Cats and coffee all the way!!!

----------


## WineKitty

I am totally a dog person...and have a beautiful yellow lab, she is such a good girl and great companion.  I love both coffee and tea.  I like coffee first thing in the morning and tea at night or midday.  I am drinking green tea with honey right now.

So, I didn't vote because I don't match up with any of the choices.

----------


## Rawr

Dogs & Tea.

----------


## Daniel C

Hmmm, so far my hypothesis doesn't seem to match the data.  ::(:  But then, the amount of voters is too small to be representative, so maybe there's still some hope left. Keep voting everyone!  ::D:

----------


## Grand Jete

What if you like all four?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I voted cats and coffee but I enjoy all four.

----------


## Ont Mon

Dogs and tea :3

----------


## onawheel

my love for cats and dogs is pretty equal but I'd say cats do edge out in front just ever so slightly and coffee... though I don't really drink either anymore.

----------


## Daniel C

Oh no! This poll has taken a turn for the worse. Now the results are totally contrary to my hypothesis. Well... it was a nice try...  ::(:

----------


## Yossarian

Cats and cola.

----------


## Chantellabella

I voted cats and coffee, but to be honest, I don't really like coffee all that much (well, except Coffee here who I like very much). But can a person be a cat and water lover? 

I'm the skew part of your research.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Cats and coffee.  I like to have tea sometimes, maybe not every day though.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Dogs and coffee. Caffeine can really trigger my anxiety sometimes, so it's not an every day thing. And I'm most def a dog person (though I love cats too).

----------


## Purple_Sheep

Strange thread but it's dogs and coffee all the way for me. That's my dog Baloo in my avatar resting his head on my lap. He's a big dog with an even bigger heart. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee drinker and dog lover.

----------


## sweetful

Now this is outside the box. I digs that. I think I'll go with cats and coffee.

----------


## Skippy

heh, wow this is a reaaaaaally old post!

----------


## Ironman

:: 
Dogs and coffee.

My dog has been in Heaven since 2002.

----------


## Otherside

> heh, wow this is a reaaaaaally old post!



It got bumped when I voted. For some reason old posts get bumped when someone votes in them. 

And me testing that theory seems to have made this thread popular.  :bumping:  :Rofl: 

 I dunno what I voted for.

----------

